# PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)



## botfly (4. September 2013)

*PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Hallo zusammen, 

bin seit einiger Zeit dabei, mir einen PC für die im Betreff genannten Anforderungen zusammenzustellen. Hier mal die Komponenten mit Anmerkungen und circa-Preisen (Auflistung hängt auch nochmal als PDF an):


























































Wollte mal fragen, ob ihr die Konfiguration so absegnen würdet, oder ob ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen habt.

Mehr als 1000 Euro sollen die Komponenten nicht kosten. Weitere Sachen wie Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Sound, Betriebssystem etc. werden nicht gebraucht. 

Die bisherige interne 500 GB SATA II HDD soll zunächst in einem USB 3.0-Case ihren Dienst als externe Datensicherungsplatte verrichten. 

Monitor ist vorhanden, Auflösung: 1280 x 1024. Rechner soll für Office, Bild-, Audio-  und Videobearbeitung und 3D-Rendering eingesetzt werden, Spiele werden nicht zum Einsatz kommen. 

Übertaktung ist erstmal nicht vorgesehen, würde ja auch nicht gehen wegen der Xeon-CPU. Gehäuselüfter und Filter für die Gehäuse-Lüfter habe ich mir noch nicht ausgesucht. Will mir den PC zusammenbauen lassen. 

Der PC soll leistungsstark sein, auf die erwähnten Anwendungen optimiert bleiben und gleichzeitig möglichst stromsparend sein.

Zum Einsatz der Grafikkarten: Die "schwache" GPU (in diesem Fall die Sapphire) soll nur den Monitor speisen und die starke GPU (MSI) soll nur fürs Rendering eingesetzt werden, im Speziellen für die interne Render Engine Cycles des 3D-Animationsprogramms Blender. Desweiteren werden GIMP und Inkscape zur Anwendung kommen und in naher Zukunft Adobe Photoshop. GIMP soll demnächst ab Version 2.10 ebenfalls Multithreading-fähig sein sowie GPU-Rendering unterstützen.

Ich möchte, dass im 2D-Betrieb (Textverarbeitung, Surfen etc.) die MSI-Karte so gut wie ausgeschaltet bleibt. Nach vielem Lesen und einem Telefonat mit MSI gehe ich davon aus, dass eien Grafikkarte im laufenden Betrieb nicht einfach so elektronisch vom System abzukoppeln ist, deshalb werde ich mich wohl mit dem niedrigsten möglichen Stromverbrauch zufrieden geben.

Laut MSI gibt es wohl in der Nvidia-Systmsteuerung der Karte die Möglichkeit, diese auf Render-Betrieb zu limitieren, so dass sie nur anfängt zu arbeiten, wenn es zu 3D-Rechenanforderungen kommt. Hinzu kommt, dass die MSI-Karte in meiner Planung nicht am Monitor angeschlossen ist. Darf ich davon ausgehen, dass ich mit dieser Kombination (Limitierung auf Renderaufgaben und Isolation vom Monitor) schon eine gute Verbrauchsbilanz erreiche?

Laut MSI soll es ebenfalls (NVIDIA-fremde) Tools geben, die tiefer in die Grafikkartensteuerung eingreifen und z.B. eine Konfiguration des Einsatzes auf bestimmte Programme gestatten. Könnt ihr das bestätigen, und wenn ja, könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Tools dafür in Frage kommen?

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Rosigatton (4. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Willkommen im Forum, botfly 

Ein Z87 Board für den Xeon ist sinnfrei, eins von diesen reicht völlig : Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, ASUS H87-Plus (C2) (90MB0F90-M0EAY5) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich weiss nicht, wo Du geguckt hast, aber ide Preise scheinen mir alle recht hoch , Am besten immer über Geizhals suchen und von da zum Shop weiterklicken (Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand z.B.).

Der 1240v3 ist auch unnötig, der 1230v3 reicht absolut.

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das 2 Grakas in deinem System sinnvoll sind. Auch habe ich Zweifel, ob es die alte GTX580 sein sollte. Da werden sich meine Kumpels wohl noch zu äussern.

Für eine Graka reicht dieses Netzteil völlig aus : be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SSD reicht eine dieser beiden : Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW), Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) | Geizhals Deutschland  Einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zur Pro wirst Du nicht feststellen.

Und ich würde in ein etwas besseres Gehäuse investieren : Produktvergleich Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL), BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP), Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW), Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W), Cool

Produktvergleich Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B), Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 anthrazit, schallgedämmt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 anthrazit, schallgedämmt (NXDS2A) | Geizhals Deutschland

Einer von diesen Kühlern reicht völlig : Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (100700718), Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029), EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure (84000000079), EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. B (84000000018), EKL Alpenf 

Prolimatech Lynx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da sind schon ein paar ziemlich fette Teile bei.

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## botfly (5. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Hallo Rosi, komme auch ausm Pott  (jetzt aber Berlin),

danke für die Antwort.

Das GA-Z87X-D3H wollte ich haben wegen der 8 Lanes am zweiten PCIe 16x-Steckplatz, das GA-H87-HD3 hat da leider nur 4 Lanes. Außerdem ist das GA-Z87X-D3H SLI-fähig. Oder ist SLI nur interessant für Spiele?

Über den Prozessor muss ich dann nochmal nachdenken. Den 1240er würde ich ehrlich gesagt nur nehmen, weil er 0,1 GB mehr pro Kern hat, was im Multithreading dann vielleicht zum Tragen kommt, oder?

Der Alpenföhn klingt interessant. Ich will halt einen CPU-Lüfter, der möglichst leise ist, deshalb hatte ich mir den Scythe Mugen in der PCGH-Edition rausgesucht. Aber der Alpenföhn ist ja laut Datenblatt nur 7 dB lauter.

Zur SSD:  Ich lege Wert auf Langlebigkeit, deshalb habe ich die 840 Pro gewählt. Diese hat MLC-Speicherzellen statt TLC. Die MLC-Zellen haben ja eine höhere Lebenserwartung.

Die alte GTX 580 kommt wegen der Computing Power in puncto CUDA zum Einsatz. Die NVIDIA-Karten der 600er- und 700er-Reihe sind da leider hersellerseits beschnitten und deshalb langsamer als die 500er. Meines Wissens bilden da nur die 780er und die 680er eine Ausnahme. Zum Spielen sind die neueren Modelle natürlich besser. 

Besseres Gehäuse ist ein Argument. Der *Cooltek* wäre interessant.

Wichtiger ist mir allerdings, dass ich zu einem sparsamen Verbrauchsprofil finde. Zitat:



> Ich möchte, dass im 2D-Betrieb (Textverarbeitung, Surfen etc.) die MSI-Karte so gut wie ausgeschaltet bleibt. Nach vielem Lesen und einem Telefonat mit MSI gehe ich davon aus, dass eien Grafikkarte im laufenden Betrieb nicht einfach so elektronisch vom System abzukoppeln ist, deshalb werde ich mich wohl mit dem niedrigsten möglichen Stromverbrauch zufrieden geben.
> 
> Laut MSI gibt es wohl in der Nvidia-Systmsteuerung der Karte die Möglichkeit, diese auf Render-Betrieb zu limitieren, so dass sie nur anfängt zu arbeiten, wenn es zu 3D-Rechenanforderungen kommt. Hinzu kommt, dass die MSI-Karte in meiner Planung nicht am Monitor angeschlossen ist. Darf ich davon ausgehen, dass ich mit dieser Kombination (Limitierung auf Renderaufgaben und Isolation vom Monitor) schon eine gute Verbrauchsbilanz erreiche?
> 
> Laut MSI soll es ebenfalls (NVIDIA-fremde) Tools geben, die tiefer in die Grafikkartensteuerung eingreifen und z.B. eine Konfiguration des Einsatzes auf bestimmte Programme gestatten. Könnt ihr das bestätigen, und wenn ja, könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Tools dafür in Frage kommen?



Wenn dazu jemand was sagen könnte, wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Jeanboy (5. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Deine 2 Karten Kombination macht keinen Sinn.

Die GTX580 ist wie schon gesagt sowieso dauerhaft an und die 1-2% Last im Desktopbetrieb machen vielleicht 5 Watt aus, eine weitere Karte für den Desktopbetrieb hingegen mind. mal 20-30 Watt.
Du kannst die GTX580 leider nicht in den Schlafmodus versetzen, dass sie nur 1-5 Watt verbraucht, das geht leider nicht  


Hier ein Test bzgl. Desktopbetrieb: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 (Seite 17) - ComputerBase

Dann brauchst du auch kein anderes Mainboard und keine weitere Grafikkarte. Allein bis du die 90 Euro der Grafikkarte wieder draußen hast, dauerts Jahre  (sofern er nicht 24/7 läuft)


Die 100 MHz machen im Endeffekt nix aus, sind bei 1 Stunde rendern vielleicht 2-3 Minuten, das wirst du nicht merken.


Du möchtest ja nicht übertakten, von daher reichen die von Rosi genannten Kühler locker aus. Die genannten Lautstärken beziehen sich auf 100%,
welche die Kühler bei unübertakteten CPU's eh nicht erreichen...


SSD: Da reicht die Evo



> Um doch noch einige Zahlen zu nennen: In internen Tests hat es der in  der Samsung SSD 840 EVO verwendete Flash auf 3700 PE-Zyklen  (Programmieren-Löschen) geschafft. Das entspricht bei einer angenommenen  Schreiblast von 20 GB pro Tag, was für ein Desktop-System tendenziell  zu hoch gegriffen ist, und einer Write Amplification von 1 einer  Haltbarkeit von knapp 130 Jahren. Diese Rechnung ist selbstverständlich  in keiner Weise akkurat, soll aber ein Gefühl für die Größenordnung  vermitteln: Bei normaler Nutzung wird man weder einer SSD auf MLC- noch  eine SSD auf TLC-Basis kaputtschreiben.


Samsung SSD 840 EVO mit 120, 250 und 500 GB im Test


eine WD Red brauchst du auch nur, wenn 24/7 Betrieb erwünscht ist, ansonsten reicht auch eine andere Festplatte,
z.B: http://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-green-2tb-wd20ezrx-a828732.html (Die ist auch nicht lauter als die Red)
Da kannste dir auch sofort 'ne 2 Platte kaufen für externes Backup 

Ram:

Dieser hier wäre billiger: http://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2cp8g3d1609ds1s00-a739120.html



Besser sogar diesen: 2x http://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-dimm-8gb-bls8g3d1609ds1s00-a723485.html

Falls 1 Riegel kaputt geht, musst du nicht das Kit einschicken, sondern nur den einen Riegel


----------



## Fafafin (5. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Der Xeon E3-1245v3 mit iGPU anstelle der HD7750 wäre doch ein guter Kompromiss, um auszuprobieren, ob das geht, was MSI verspricht, oder nicht.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Der Xeon E3-1245v3 mit iGPU anstelle der HD7750 wäre doch ein guter Kompromiss, um auszuprobieren, ob das geht, was MSI verspricht, oder nicht.



Ist halt immernoch die Frage, ob sich das lohnt


----------



## botfly (6. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Mh, danke erstmal. 

Hier mal eine nach euren Vorschlägen geänderte Zusammenstellung:

>>> *Zusammenstellung*

Einzelne Komponenten:

1 x Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD 7750, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11202-03-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C (84000000018)
1 x Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


Mir fällts im Augenblick etwas schwer, von meinem Stromsparkurs abzuweichen. Die MSI verbraucht ja auf jeden Fall mehr als z.B. die Sapphire, und mir wäre wirklich wohler zumute, wenn ich im laufenden Gebrauch meinen Stromverbrauch möglichst niedrig halten kann.




Jeanboy schrieb:


> Deine 2 Karten Kombination macht keinen Sinn.
> 
> Die GTX580 ist wie schon gesagt sowieso dauerhaft an und die 1-2% Last im Desktopbetrieb *machen vielleicht 5 Watt aus*, eine weitere Karte für den Desktopbetrieb hingegen mind. mal 20-30 Watt.
> Du kannst die GTX580 leider nicht in den Schlafmodus versetzen, *dass sie nur 1-5 Watt verbraucht, das geht leider nicht*



Verstehe deine Aussage nicht, ist da nicht ein Widerspruch in deinem Satz?

Wenn ich den Stromverbrauch der MSI auf 5 Watt senken könnte, während ich die Sapphire am Laufen habe, wäre ich absolut zufrieden.

Ich war gestern im Mediamarkt, und der Verkäufer meinte, wenn die MSI so angeschlossen wäre, wie ich das vorhabe, dann würde die Karte nur minimal Strom verbrauchen und es würden wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal die Lüfter laufen.

Ich habe in folgendem Schema noch mal genau gekennzeichnet, wie es aussehen soll:















































Die MSI soll also im PCIEX16-Steckplatz stecken und die Sapphire im  PCIEX8-Steckplatz. Abgebildet ist das GA-Z87X-D3H. Das hatte ich mir ursprünglich ausgesucht, weil die Sapphire dann eine bessere Anbindung hätte (8 Lanes statt 4 wie beim GA-H87-H3D). Ich weiß, der Unterschied macht höchstens 9%  ( 87% Kartenleistung bei 4 Lanes im Gegensatz zu  96% bei 8 Lanes), aber ich möchte dennoch nicht mehr von der Kartenleistung abknapsen, als nötig.

Leider habe ich bisher aber nirgendwo eine definitive Aussage erhalten, ob die Kombi, so wie ich sie mir vorstelle, funktioniert. Deshalb nochmal das Szenario:

1. MSI-Karte am PCIEX16-Platz
2. Sapphire am PCIEX8-Platz
3. Monitor an der Sapphire
4. MSI ist nirgendwo angeschlossen

Folgende Aufgabe soll als Beispiel dienen:

Im Render-Panel innerhalb von Cycles (Render-Engine des 3D-Programms Blender) ist die MSI als Render-GPU ausgewählt und rendert eine Animation mit Physikberechnungen, Texturen etc. Dabei ist sie maximal ausgelastet. Da die MSI nicht den Monitor versorgen muss und im 3D-View des Animationsprogramms keine weiteren Berechnungen durchführen muss, weil das von der Sapphire übernommen wird, kann sie in Ruhe ihre Render-Aufgaben erledigen. In anderen Situation, wenn kein Rendering ansteht, schlummert die MSI mit minimalem Stromverbrauch vor sich hin, weil auch hier wieder alles über die Sapphire erledigt wird (Browser, Textverarbeitung etc.).

Ob das in der Realität so umzusetzen ist, wüßte ich gerne bevor ich die Anschaffungen tätige. Ansonsten liefe es auf Experimentieren hinaus.

MSI hat am Telefon nichts Gegensätzliches gesagt, konnte mir aber auch nicht versichern, dass alles so funktioniert wie beschrieben. Sie haben mir nur gesagt, dass man die MSI-Karte elektronisch nicht gänzlich vom System trennen kann, in dem Sinne, dass sie überhaupt keinen Strom mehr verbraucht, außer man baut sie aus. Nach Aussage von MSI könnte ich darüber hinaus die MSI im Gerätemanager deaktivieren, wenn ich ausschließen will, dass die Karte für irgendwelche Programme benutzt wird. Es würden dann keine Anwendung mehr auf die Karte zugreifen.

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Heretic (6. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*



botfly schrieb:


> Ich war gestern im Mediamarkt, und der Verkäufer meinte, wenn die MSI so angeschlossen wäre, wie ich das vorhabe, dann würde die Karte nur minimal Strom verbrauchen und es würden wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal die Lüfter laufen.



 MM , also ich bezweifel das der dir wirklich weiter helfen kann. Es ist eher selten das die Leute mehr können außer zu sagen welcher PC den angeblich besser ist.

Wenn die Lüfter aufhöhren zu drehen , würde ich mir eher sorgen machen.
Die Lüfter werden seperat angesteuert. Nur weil der Chip keine Last mehr hat.. 
Beduetet das noch lange nicht das dann den Lüftern der Strom abgeknippst wird.


Also ich sehe den Sinn der 2 Karten auch nicht ganz den Sinn. Nur Wegen 5 Watt extra ne andere Karte Kaufen.
Dann noch die Problematik das das Board erstmal versuchen wird die GTX 580 als Primäre Karte anzusteuern da im 1sten PCe anschluss steckt.

Oder halt immer im Geräte Manager die Karte ausschalten. Der ganze aufwand... 
Mhh also ich würde einfach nur die 580 reinpacken und fertig.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Fafafin (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Also hier gibt es zumindest einen Anwender, der erfolgreich 2 Nvidias im Einsatz hat.


----------



## botfly (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Ok, ich merke schon, ich finde hier für mein Vorhaben keine Fans  .

Hallo Heretic,



Heretic schrieb:


> Also ich sehe den Sinn der 2 Karten auch nicht ganz den Sinn. *Nur Wegen 5 Watt extra ne andere Karte Kaufen*.
> MfG Heretic



Mh, warum sprichst du von *5* Watt? Die MSI verbraucht doch alleine im Idle schon 35 Watt. Die Radeon gerade mal 6 oder 7 Watt.

Um nochmal auf die elektronische Anbindung der Karten an die Slots zurückzukommen. Auf *computerhilfen.de* hat mir der User 50-Power kürzlich *Folgendes* geantwortet. 

Zitat: 


> Und deine Frage teils zu beantworten. Ein PCI Express 2.0 x16 Slot bringt der Grafikkarte 100% Leistung. Wird die Leistung jetzt auf zwei Grafikkarten geteilt, also PCIe 2.0 x8 haben deine Karten jeweils ca. 96% leistung. Bei PCIe 2.0 x4 sind das ca. 87% Leistung pro GPU.



Könnt ihr das so bestätigen?

Ist es dann für die Renderperformance eventuell sogar kontraproduktiv, wenn auf einem Steckplatz noch eine Karte für den Monitor sitzt? Die MSI wird ja so nur über 8 Lanes angesteuert. Befindet sie sich alleine im Rechner - auf dem x16-Steckplatz - wird sie ja elektronisch über 16 Lanes angesteuert ...



Heretic schrieb:


> Dann noch die Problematik das das Board erstmal versuchen wird die GTX 580 als Primäre Karte anzusteuern da im 1sten PCe anschluss steckt.
> MfG Heretic



Nur angenommen, ich bleibe doch bei meiner Zwei Karten-Planung, könnte ich dann nicht einfach stattdessen die Radeon auf den ersten Platz stecken und die MSI auf den zweiten? In diesem Fall würde ich aber dann schon lieber das GA-Z87X-D3H nehmen, weil das GA-H87-H3D ja in diesem Fall an zweiter Stelle nur eine x4-Anbindung (4 Lanes) zur Verfügung stellt. Beim GA-H87-H3D würde ich mir ja sonst die Leistung der MSI so drosseln, dass es schon ein bisschen schmerzt.

Und zu guter Letzt noch eine ganz andere Frage:

Angenommen, ich bleibe bei der MSI als einziger Karte, sollte ich dann vielleicht besser eine CPU mit Grafikchip nehmen (Xeon E3-1245 V3) für den Fall, dass mir die MSI aus irgendwelchen Gründen abschmiert. Schließlich hätte ich dann ja keine weitere Grafikkarte mehr zur Verfügung und mit dem Xeon E3-1230 V3 auf dem Board keinen Bildschirm mehr. 

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Thallassa (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*



botfly schrieb:


> Angenommen, ich bleibe bei der MSI als einziger Karte, sollte ich dann vielleicht besser eine CPU mit Grafikchip nehmen (Xeon E3-1245 V3) für den Fall, dass mir die MSI aus irgendwelchen Gründen abschmiert. Schließlich hätte ich dann ja keine weitere Grafikkarte mehr zur Verfügung und mit dem Xeon E3-1230 V3 auf dem Board keinen Bildschirm mehr.



Das wäre schon weitaus sinnvoller. Das Problem bei der Dual-GPU-Geschichte ist, dass du nen Haufen Asche zum "Stromsparen" rausschmeißt - wenn du deine Lane-Anbindung mit x8/x8 haben willst, muss also ein Z87-Board her (120€), dazu eben nochmal ne (für office total übertriebene) HD7750. Das macht nochmal 90 Euro für die GPU und damit gibst du auch grob 120€ mehr aus, als ohne HD7750. Noch dazu bürdest du dir selbst eventuelle Treiberkonflikte auf. Dazu lässt sich die GTX580 sowieso nicht ganz abschalten (ergo sie wird weiterhin genausoviel Strom fressen, wie sie es tun würde wenn es deine Office-Karte wäre, zumindest soweit ich weiß) was deinen Stromsparplan zunichte macht, es sei denn, du baust sie jedes Mal aus dem Rechner aus.

Ergo: Du gibst 120€ für nichts aus und belastest die Umwelt damit sogar mehr, als ohne 7750. Außerdem: 30 watt, 5 Watt, wen interessiert'? Bis du da mal 120€ auf der Stromrechnung verbraten hast weil deine Karte 35 statt 5W frisst, das dauert ne ganze Weile.


----------



## soth (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Die GTX580 lässt sich sowieso nicht komplett abschalten, du handelst dir mit der 2ten Karte nur eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme ein, also raus damit.


----------



## botfly (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Mh, also jetzt habt ihr mich ja langsam überzeugt  ...

Ich habe übrigens noch eine NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS in einem alten Rechner. Würde die eventuell mit den erwähnten Boards noch funktionieren? Nur für den crassen Notfall, damit ich überhaupt übergangsweise nen Bildschirm habe. Ne neue Karte müsste ich mir ja sowieso kaufen, wenn mir die MSI abschmiert.

Wenn die 8400 GS funktionieren würde, dann würde ich nämlich doch den Xeon E3-1230V3 nehmen.


----------



## Heretic (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Wenn die 8400 gs in der pcie version vorliegt. Musste nur zusehen irgendwie win 7/8 faehige treiber finden.
Nich die beste loesung aber das sollte noch gerade eben gehen.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Ergo: Du gibst 120€ für nichts aus und belastest die Umwelt damit sogar mehr, als ohne 7750. Außerdem: 30 watt, 5 Watt, wen interessiert'? Bis du da mal 120€ auf der Stromrechnung verbraten hast weil deine Karte 35 statt 5W frisst, das dauert ne ganze Weile.


 
Genaus das war mein gedanke. Die 5 watt waren da nur stellvertretend.

MfG Heretic


----------



## botfly (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Ok.

Die Ausführung der Karte müsste ich dann überprüfen. Und an die Treiber habe ich nicht gedacht.

Habe noch etwas vergessen.

In *diesem Faden* empfehlt ihr dem TE Netzteile mit 400 oder 450 Watt Nennleistung. Das *Straight Power E9 CM 480 Watt* wird auch oft empfohlen.

*Empfehlung* von _CoreLHD_

*Empfehlung* von _der pc-nutzer_

Würde ein Netzteil mit einer solchen Nennleistung (400 oder 450 oder 480 Watt) für mich auch reichen? Ich hätte ja nahezu das gleiche System wie in den Empfehlungen, nur mit der *MSI N580 GTX Lightning XE 3GB DDR5* anstatt beispielsweise der *MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC Power Edition OC* oder der *PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ 3GB GDDR5*.

Ich frage nur, weil mein PC-Händler (dieses mal nicht Media Markt, sondern ACOM-PC in Berlin) mir ein 630 Watt-Netzteil empfohlen hat, bzw. mindestens ein 600 oder 580 Watt-Netzteil. Wenn ich auch da noch sparen könnte, würde ich mich natürlich freuen. 

Ist es richtig, dass ein Netzteil nicht mehr als 70 bis 80% ausgelastet werden sollte und auch nicht zu weniger als 10% ausgelastet sein sollte, damit unterm Strich die Effizienz hoch genug bleibt?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

die wollen nur mehr geld machen, das ist alles


----------



## botfly (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

*Diese Konfig* würde also schon mal passen?

Komponenten:

1 x Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C (84000000018)
1 x Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

In *diesem Test* hier hat das Gesamtsystem damals 390 Watt verbraucht: 




























Quelle: *http://hardocp.com*

Kann ich mich danach orientieren?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Die Konfig ist klasse.

Das Testsystem hat ~ 390 Watt verbraucht, weil der ältere i7 auf 4,8 GHz übertaktet war und die Grakas auch echte Stromsäufer waren.

So sieht der Stromverbrauch mit einem aktuellen und ebenfalls übertakteten i7 4770K aus : Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Also, Du bist mit dem BeQuiet E9 CM 480 Watt bestens bedient, mit reichlich Luft nach oben, selbst wenn Du alles bis zum Anschlag übertaktest .


----------



## botfly (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Hi Rosi.



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die Konfig ist klasse.
> Also, Du bist mit dem BeQuiet E9 CM 480 Watt bestens bedient, mit reichlich Luft nach oben, selbst wenn Du alles bis zum Anschlag übertaktest .



Ehrlich jetzt?!?!?  Oh Mann, ich kack mir so in die Hose wegen dem Netzteil. Hatte ja wie erwähnt auch mit ACOM-PC schon drüber gesprochen. Wenn ich da antanze und die Konfig in Auftrag gebe, guckt der mich bestimmt erstmal dumm an, wenn ich mit dem 480er ankomme ...  

Ich kanns irgendwie nicht glauben, aber die Zahlen sprechen ja eigentlich für sich, oder?

Also, wenn ihr ganz ganz ganz sicher seid, dass das 480er ausreicht, dann kommt das fest auf meine Liste.

Allerdings, ... Moment ... Ich muss vielleicht nochmal zurückrudern. Folgendes:

Habe heute _toxic27_ angeschrieben, wegen seiner Aussage in *diesem Beitrag*. 

Zitat:



> Klar der XEON ! 8 Threads,wer weiß wofür die mal gut sind aber BF3 und BF4 profitieren davon schon jetzt. OC geht zwar nicht aber mit gutem RAM und ordentlicher Güte des Boards geht sicher statt 100x33 auch 10(4-7)x33. Hab so meinen 1230V2 auf knappe 3900MHz gebracht bei 0 Vcore Erhöhung und echt sehr guten Temps dazu.



Das würde ich gerne versuchen. 

Ok, du schreibst ja, dass ich noch Luft nach oben hätte fürs Übertakten. Also würde das 480er auch hier noch klar gehen, ja?

Aber: Was ist dann mit dem Board? Sollte ich dann doch lieber das *GA-Z87X-D3H* nehmen, weil oc-fähig?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Den Xeon kann man nicht wirklich übertakten. Mit BCLK ist doch Kinderkacke . Es läuft wohl, das man den auf allen 4 Kernen auf ~ 3,8 / 3,9 GHz laufen lassen kann, aber das macht der im Turbo eh schon, nur nicht auf allen 4 Kernen.

Wenn Du übertakten willst, nimm einen 4670K oder 4770K.

Die Hersteller machen nur sohe Wattangaben, weil viele Leute schrottige Netzteile a la LC-Power, Combat, Inter-Tech, Kiss Quiet.... verbaut haben  . Da steht dann 750 Watt drauf, und die Teile tun mit viel Glück an die 400 raus.

Und die Pfeifen von ACOM wollen dir auch nur irgendwelchen Ranz andrehen. 600 Watt brauchst Du für ein System mit 2 Grakas, nicht mit einer.

Guck dir mal das neue Testsystem von der Computerbase an : Intel

Ein übertakteter i7 4770K plus eine GTX Titan. Befeuert wird das ganze vom BeQuiet E9 400 Watt  . Das kannst Du denen mal zeigen, und den Stromverbrauch unter Spiellast mit nem übertakteten i7. Je nach Graka liegt der Verbrauch um die 300 Watt, mal ein bisschen mehr, mal ein bisschen weniger.


----------



## botfly (8. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Mh, ok. Ich bin erstaunt. Ich glaube, ich werde die bei ACOM mal mit den Werten konfrontieren. Danke dir vielmals.


----------



## botfly (18. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Erste Komponenten sind geordert :

1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B)


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Haben die Jungs von ACOM irgendwas gesagt ?

Am schärfsten ist der Asus Support. Die wollten einem Kumpel wirklich erzählen, der Probleme mit seiner Asus GTX670 hat, das sich erstmal wenigstens ein 800 Watt Netzteil kaufen sollte, bevor er die Graka zum Support schicken kann und die Garantie greift  

Er hat ein BQ E9 CM 580 Watt. Eh schon überdimensioniert für sein System. 

Der Macho ist eh goil, das DS2 natürlich auch, aber Nanoxia hat zudem einen spitzenmäßigen Support. Unserem Kumpel Pepe haben die Mesh-Front/Slotblenden (die man hinter der Tür eh nicht sieht) gefallen. Nanoxia antwortet Sonntags und schickt ihm gratis a la Custom-Shop massive Blenden  . Dat nenn´ ich Support .


----------



## botfly (20. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Die von ACOM haben noch gar nix gesagt, habe Case und Lüfter erstmal bei *pc-cooling.de* (Hersteller Cooltek-Produkte) bestellt. Ebenfalls sehr geiler Service, informationsfreudig und hilfsbereit. 

Und wer für's Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 passende Staubschutzstopfen für die USB- und Klinke 3,5 mm-Buchsen, die sich oben auf dem Case befinden sucht, die gibt's *hier*.  Einfach im Email-Formular eine Musterbestellung machen.

*Staubschutzstöpsel USB*

*Staubschutzstöpsel Klinke 3,5 mm (Mikro + Kopfhörer)*

*Staubschutzstöpsel Klinke 3,5 mm (alternativ)*

Muster kostenlos, kein Porto. 

Greetz
Uwe


----------



## botfly (22. September 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Hallo zusammen.

Sorry, Korrektur! 

Habe mich mit den Stopfen für die USB-Anschlüsse vertan. Die Stopfen sind jetzt gekommen. Ein 'Blindlochstopfen' ist halt ein Stopfen für ein 'Blindloch', also ein Anschluss, der gar nicht belegt ist (in dem sich also keine Buchse befindet, hier also das bloße Loch im Gehäuse). 

Die richtigen Stopfen sind wohl folgende: 

USB-Buchsen-Staub-Schutzkappen:

*Stopfen_1*

*Stopfen_2*

*Stopfen_3*

Greetz
Uwe


----------



## botfly (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell sind folgende Komponenten gekauft/bestellt (inkl. Monitor):

1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H (wegen Lan-Chip von Intel, HD3 hätte vielleicht auch gereicht)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1240 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31240V3) (konnte mir den 12*4*0er statt 12*3*0er dann doch nicht verkneifen )
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x MSI N580GTX Lightning XE, GeForce GTX 580, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V256-021R) (280 Euro gebraucht bei refurbshop)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS95.AUAR)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B)
1 x Samsung SyncMaster LS27A850D, 27" (LS27A850DS/LS27A850DSR)

Greetz
Uwe


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Na dann, viel Spass damit .


----------



## botfly (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

So, Rechner ist komplett zusammengebaut, siehe Bild. Konfig ist wie in meinem letzten Post erwähnt, habe nur noch eine SSD dazugekauft, weil ich neben Win 7 noch Win XP und Ubuntu installieren will. War mein erster Zusammenbau. Gibt's eine Checkliste, was ich alles kontrolliere, bevor ich den Rechner anschalte? Irgendwas Wichtiges, an das ich noch denken muss?



Grüße
Uwe


----------



## hanssx2 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

also, wenn du alle kabel richtig hast und der Ram richtig steckt und die Wlp ordentlich verteilt wurde beim mounten des Luefters kann eigentlich nach meiner erfahrung erstmal wenig passieren.

wenn du was vergessen hast , wird sich dein rechner ziemlich schnell melden


----------



## botfly (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Hallo hanssx2. Zum Thema Kabel: Beim be quiet! straight power 480 W CM waren zwei VGA-Kabel dabei mit jeweils 8-poligen-Steckerenden. Am Netzteil selber befinden sich zwei separate Buchsen für VGA-Kabel. Ich habe beide Kabel verlegt, wobei das eine Kabel von der ersten 8Pin-Buchse der Grafikkarte in die eine der beiden 8Pin-Buchsen des Netzteils führt und das andere Kabel von der zweiten 8Pin-Buchse der Karte in die andere 8Pin-Buchse des Netzteils. Ist da richtig so? Habe mir gerade ein Video angesehen und die Verkabelung, die dort gezeigt wird, hat mich irritiert. Es könnte ja sein, dass das 480W CM für *zwei* Karten ausgelegt ist, die jeweils nur einen 8Pin-Anschluss haben. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Na klar ist das richtig so , die Kabel beiden PCIe Kable vom Netzteil in die Graka.


----------



## botfly (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Hallo Rosi , habe Schiss, den Rechner das erste Mal zu starten.  

Also, ich brauche *kein* "Y-Kabel" mit *zwei* Enden für die Grafikkarte und *ein* Ende für eine der beiden Buchsen am Netzteil? Was wäre, wenn ich *zwei* solche Grafikkarten anschließen wollte? Würde das dann nicht gehen mit diesem Netzteil?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

des e9 480 watt wäre dafür nicht unbedingt gemacht, das es gruppenregluiert ist und die anschlüsse für eine zweite graka fehlen (sofern eine karte mit 2x 6/8pin ist)


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Nein, beide Kabel vom Netzteil kommen in die Graka.

Jou, das erste mal einschalten ist immer der "Magic Moment"


----------



## botfly (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Ok, danke euch. Habe aber noch eine wahrscheinlich ziemlich doofe Frage. Ich will mir die SSDs nicht zerschießen. Zunächst will ich Win 7 installieren. Installiere ich erst das OS oder muss ich erst im BIOS die Controller für die SSDs einrichten (AHCI), bzw. generell erstmal die SSDs im BIOS einrichten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

AHCI sollte eigentlich automatisch eingstellt sein, aber vertrauen ist gut, kontrolle ist besser. dann kannste das OS installieren


----------



## botfly (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Mh, und die Installations-CD von Samsung (Samsung Magician), die bei den SSDs dabei war? Verwende ich die erst, wenn ich das OS installiert habe?


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Jepp. Den Magician am besten frisch von hier : Samsung SSD Magician Tool - Download - CHIP Online

Auf der CD könnte eine ältere Version sein. Und jepp, erst OS installen.

Nach der ersten Nutzung musst Du den Magician wahrscheinlich aus dem Autostart nehmen (musste ich zumindest).


----------



## botfly (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Ist dann da die aktuelle Firmware drauf?

Also:
1. Controller für die SSDs im BIOS auf AHCI stellen
2. Mainboard-Treiber installieren
3. OS installieren
4. Magician installieren

?


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Erst OS installen, dann frische Treiber für´s MB. OS updaten.

Magician draufziehen. Kannst Du im Magician schauen, ob die neueste Firmware drauf ist.


----------



## botfly (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Höre gerade *hier*, dass ich bei einer Neuinstallation die SSD überhaupt nicht konfigurieren muss, sondern Win 7 komplett alles alleine macht. Stimmt das?


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Ja, das meiste übernimmt Win7 automatisch. Der Magician übernimmt hinterher einmal den Rest (falls defrag noch aktiviert ist...) 
Und Du kannst zwischen "High Perfrmance", "Ausgewogen" etc. Grundeinstellungen vornehmen (lasse).


----------



## botfly (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> zwischen "High Perfrmance", "Ausgewogen" etc. Grundeinstellungen vornehmen


Und was ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Ich glaube, das ist ziemlich latte. Hatte erst "Ressourcenschonend" oder so ähnlich, dann habe ich mir gedacht, leck Arsc.... ab dafür auf "High Performance". Nen Unterschied kann ich nicht spüren


----------



## botfly (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

So, ich fange jetzt mal an, zu installieren. Also erst mal tschüss dann. )


----------



## botfly (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Falls noch jemand online ist: Muss ich auf der den SSDs jeweils noch eine Partition einrichten und die SSD dann formatieren?

EDIT: Ok, habs schon. Muss nicht formatiert werden.


----------



## botfly (11. April 2014)

*AW: PC optimiert für 3D-Anwendung (Blender u. interne Render Engine Cycles)*

Wollte nur mal nach einem halben Jahr Rückmeldung geben. System läuft super, bisher alles in Ordnung. Danke euch allen für eure Hilfe. Das wars schon.


----------

